# Gibt es im August noch Wasserläufer?



## Biotopfan (29. Aug. 2011)

Hallo, bräuchte für meine Blattlausplage in den Aquarien 1 oder 2 oder mehr __ Teichläufer...
Aber wie der Teufel es will, kann ich in meinem Teich keine finden???
Im Frühjahr ist immer alles voll damit...
Ok ok, der Teich ist total zugewuchert...muß dringend auslichten...aber trotzdem ich kann gucken, solange ich will...ich finde keinen
Habt ihr zur Zeit welche???
Und selbst wenn ich einen finden würde...wie fängt man die?? Die können doch stechen, oder?

Habe mich in einem Forum über die Ausweglosigkeit von Blattläusen im Aq beklagt und ein anderer Aquarianer hat gemeint...Teichläufer geben nicht ehr Ruhe, bis sie alle gefressen haben und __ fliegen dann weg...
Saubere Sache hab ich mir gedacht:beten...
Aber da hab ich die Rechnung ohne die Teichläufer aufgemacht
Muß ich jetzt bis nächstes Jahr warten??? 
Oder hat jemand ein paar für mich???
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Digicat (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Servus Monika

Ist mir auch schon die letzten Tage aufgefallen ...

Die __ Teichläufer/Wasserläufer sind verschwunden ... keiner mehr zu sehen 

Hilft Dir auch net weiter ... aber wollte es nur sagen


----------



## Biotopfan (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Hm, deren Saison is wohl vorbei...oder sie haben den Teich "sauber" gefressen und sind abgewandert...
Einmal, wenn man sie braucht
VG Monika


----------



## lissbeth66 (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Leider auch keine mehr bei mir zu sehen


----------



## Sveni (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Hallo Monika,

ich hatte und habe auch noch unmengen an Wasserläufern. Dieses Jahr mehr als in den Jahren zuvor.
In den letzten Jahren habe ich nur die ´´ausgewachsenen´´´Wasserläufer mit ca. 2 - 4 cm Größe bemerkt. Aber in diesem Jahr wimmelt die ganze Teichoberfläche von Baby bis Opa-Größe. Jetzt weiß ich bloß nicht, wie ich die zu dir bekomme?

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## koifischfan (29. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Bei mir noch jede Menge, zehn Stück waren es ganz sicher.


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Hei einpacken und mit der Post verschicken wär sicher nicht das Problem, ehr das fangen...habs noch nie probiert...
Sind die eigentlich getrenntgeschlechtlich, oder Zwitter???
VG Monika


----------



## danyvet (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Ich hab auch noch welche. Allerdings den ganzen Sommer schon weniger als im Vorjahr. Habe auch Unmengen von Blattläusen auf den Seerosen, aber noch nie einen Wasserläufer drauf gesehen. Ob die die wirklich fressen?


----------



## bernd1 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

bei mir sind noch jede Menge Wasserläufer div. Grössen.


----------



## Jan42 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Moin  Biotopfan , 

versuchs doch mal mit Marienkäfern , die fressen auch Blattläuse und sind entschieden leichter zu fangen 


mfg Jan


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Hei, Marienkäfer und ihre Larven, Ohrenzwicker, Schwebfliegenlarven, Florfliegenlarven und Schlupfwespen hab ich schon durch...
Die bringen Erleichterung, aber rotten sie nicht aus...im Winter/Frühjahr is dann wieder der Teufel los...
VG Monika


----------



## elkop (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

in bezug auf marienkäfer wollt ich nur sagen, dass wohl mehr die larven blattläuse verspeisen. die __ käfer selber eher nicht. wenn ich mich irre, möge man mich korrigieren. man kann ja dabei nur lernen.


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Hei, ja, das stimmt, aber im Moment findet man bei uns nichtmal Marienkäfer
Im Juni war alles voll..
VG Monika


----------



## Digicat (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Servus Monika

Ja, auch das stimmt .. keine Marienkäfer zu sehen ... 

Wohnst du nebenan ???


----------



## Biotopfan (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Scheint so
VG Monika


----------



## Matthais31 (30. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Bei mir sind noch einige am Werk ( die die Fische nicht gefressen haben )


----------



## Biotopfan (31. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Gibt es im August noch  Wasserläufer?*

Hei, nachdem ja doch anscheinend noch Wasserläufer unterwegs sind...werd ich mal die Nachbarschaft und Bekannte abklappern und versuchen dort welche zu erhaschen...
Ist wohl das schonendste für die Tiere
VG Monika


----------

